# Looking to get back into vaping



## Idrees (26/11/18)

Hi Guys

Not really a newbie, I've been vaping on and off for around 4 or 5 years now.
I started smoking again for around two to 3 months and really need to get back to vaping.

I'm looking for advice as to what simple setup I can get for nic salts, unfortunately the sourin air is not doing it for me as its not a smooth vape. I have tested the breeze 2 and i do like it as its very similar to my fav tank from back in the day which is the subtank mini, however i see there is a new version called the nautilus AIO which is making me hesitant to purchase the breeze 2.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (26/11/18)

Just seen a review on both the nautilus AIO and the breezed 2 a few minutes ago.
It was said the AIO edges because it takes the normal nautilus BVC coils and AIO coils so you will have more choices when looking for vendors. and that the AFC can be adjusted WHILST pulling through the mouth piece to get optimal flow. Where as the breeze 2 you need to pull off the top cap, adjust, install cap then pull to test. But that's about it also the AIO has a shorter top cap which gives maybe a small degree of better flavour!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (26/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (26/11/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Just seen a review on both the nautilus AIO and the breezed 2 a few minutes ago.
> It was said the AIO edges because it takes the normal nautilus BVC coils and AIO coils so you will have more choices when looking for vendors. and that the AFC can be adjusted WHILST pulling through the mouth piece to get optimal flow. Where as the breeze 2 you need to pull off the top cap, adjust, install cap then pull to test. But that's about it also the AIO has a shorter top cap which gives maybe a small degree of better flavour!?


Thanks, the thing putting me off the Nautilus AIO is the plastic body, do you know any vendors that have the nautilis, maybe if i could view it up front and feel it it would be easier to decide


----------



## Ruwaid (26/11/18)

vapemob and Eciggies for now that I have seen. Could be more tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/11/18)

The Nautilus atty is excellent. I use it with an iStick TC40W or Pico 75. 
It uses 1.8ohm commercial coils and nic salts must be vaped at high ohms (and low wattage) so it's perfect. 
What I love most about this atty is that *it never leaks. NEVER! 
*
If you buy the one below, which is called a hollowed-out sleeve, the glass of the tank is protected so you don't need to worry about possibly breaking it. When I'm using this atty I simply pop my mod into my bag and forget about it.






https://vapeguy.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-Mini-Hollow-Sleeve?search=nautilus sleeve

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/18)

Welcome back @Idrees !
Long time no see
Hope you get what works for you. Let us know. Maybe try go to a shop and ask them if you can try before you buy. These things are so personal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (27/11/18)

Thank you guys, will be going to a few stores to see what suits my style and will take it from there. Your help is much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

